# Anyone going to Dubai to bank money for your return home?



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

Just been chatting to my mum's cousin who lived and worked Dubai for 10 years. She said that they had all their bill paid for and accommodation and that her husband was earning £100,000 a year and she said they never managed to save anything. I am shocked because we are going to build a better life for our family so that we come home we have money in the bank. My concern is that my husband will be earning roughly £68,000 a year, our accommodation paid for and some bills. We had planned to save some money every month. If we are not able to do this then I question us going. I secretly believe that they were living like kings and queens. Can anyone enlighten me if they had the same plan as us.

I hope the above makes sense.

Happyhour


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Happyhour,

Yes, you can save but it depends on what financial commitments you have in your home country and the type of lifestyle you would like to lead in Dubai.

I've known many people working in the Middle East who've saved enough to buy property outright or businesses once they leave there. I know of one person who, in 2 years of working in Iraq has saved 100,000 USD!! Not a large amount of money but not something to be sniffed at!

As shopping is a national sport in Dubai, it's easy to slip into regular spending spree's in the many malls. I'm known for detesting shopping but even I ended up loving life in a shopping mall in Dubai/Abu Dhabi!


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Hi Happyhour,
> 
> Yes, you can save but it depends on what financial commitments you have in your home country and the type of lifestyle you would like to lead in Dubai.
> 
> ...


Thank you that really made me feel a lot better. I love going out and shopping but to be honest our priorties now are completely different. We want to work hard and save hard. I know that this may alienate us from probably most of Dubai but I assume there are others that go out there to do exactly the same thing. Doesn't mean to say we won't enjoy ourselves occasoinally though


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I worked very long hours in Dubai and was forced to spend some of my hard earned cash by a well meaning friend, hmmmmm......we had to laugh though when we all met up in the Mall of the Emirates and compared ourselves to teenagers "hanging out" - not sure if it was cheaper than visiting a bar though!! LOL


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

100,000 pounds a year and never saved anything, with all bills paid for by the company?

Either they have a LOT of kids or they need financial planning advise. Geez.

This is not the most expensive city in the world, to not be able to save up if you want to. I'd think the logical decision to save. You guys should be fine.


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Please do not lose sight of the fact that your husband will be earning a lot of money. The big expenses in Dubai are accommodation (which is paid for for you), and school fees (you haven't mentioned if this is paid). You will live very comfortably and save, with that much money coming in.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> 100,000 pounds a year and never saved anything, with all bills paid for by the company?
> 
> Either they have a LOT of kids or they need financial planning advise. Geez.
> 
> This is not the most expensive city in the world, to not be able to save up if you want to. I'd think the logical decision to save. You guys should be fine.


My thoughts exactly. They must have been living it large to not be able to save a penny!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You'll appreciate that in my line of work, I get to know a lot about people's financial circumstances. Overall, Dubai is no longer the huge income, low outgoing place that it used to be. Fewer people are on featherbed packages as this is no longer a hardship posting.

Most people that I know are planning for their future, whether that is back in their country of origin or elsewhere. Wherever you live, if you aren't saving from income, you aren't going to have a happy future.

One other comment, many people in the UAE are here for the duration and have no intention of returning to their 'home' country as this is now home. 

-


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

*Happyhour very happy with responses*

Has really given my husband and I peace of mind. We are obviously given up everything here to make a better future for ourselves and I now have comfort in the fact that we are doing the right thing!

Thank you all. THis is such a great forum.


----------

